
Ask HN: People are looking for a meetup.com replacement – what are the options? - andrewstuart
meetup.com is changing its pricing policy https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.meetup.com&#x2F;lp&#x2F;paymentchanges?mpId=9038<p>&quot;Members will pay a $2 fee when they reserve a spot at your event.&quot;<p>So what are the most realistic options for meetup.com alternatives?
======
evv
"freeCodeCamp is building an open source alternative to Meetup."

Announcement:
[https://twitter.com/ossia/status/1183845054449930241](https://twitter.com/ossia/status/1183845054449930241)

Discord:
[https://discordapp.com/invite/vbRUYWS](https://discordapp.com/invite/vbRUYWS)

Repo: [https://github.com/freeCodeCamp/event-
tool](https://github.com/freeCodeCamp/event-tool)

------
hbcondo714
Good question. Someone submitted this Meetup link and discussing on here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21251596](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21251596)

------
tckr
I've started to collect the open-source alternatives here:
[https://github.com/coderbyheart/open-source-meetup-
alternati...](https://github.com/coderbyheart/open-source-meetup-alternatives)

------
olegp
Another alternative aimed at technical meetups is
[https://meetabit.com](https://meetabit.com) which we built at Toughbyte. I
organize a number of technical meetups, such as HelsinkiJS which is the
biggest developer meetup in Finland, and have found Meetup.com lacking. To
scratch our own itch, we built Meetabit which includes some additional
features such as the ability to accept talk proposals and sponsorship offers,
have speaker profiles, archive of talks and related materials, export data
etc.

It does what we need and we haven't been actively developing or promoting it
recently, but it has still grown organically to around 10K users and multiple
meetups organized each month. We are likely to put more resources into it
given the recent changes at Meetup.com. Worth adding that the service is free
both to organizers and attendees; our long term plan is to have the same
business model as Stack Overflow by promoting relevant jobs to members.

I also posted this as a Show HN and you can find more info in the comments on
that post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21261397](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21261397)

------
quickthrower2
[https://github.com/GetTogetherComm/GetTogether/](https://github.com/GetTogetherComm/GetTogether/)

------
_zeel_shah
If you are looking for a meetup alternative then AllEvents.in is the right
choice for you.

They allow you to create your free meetup events and do not charge your
attendees unless you want to. They provide you a lot of similar perks as
Meetup with a database of 6M event seekers and 250M published events every
month.

You can use your already built fanbase on Meetup.com on AllEvents.in. Use
Meetup.com to attract the audience and ask them to RSVP or register for your
free meetup on AllEvents.in. This way you will be able to migrate your meetup
community easily.

Read more to find out how AllEvents.in is the right Meetup alternative in 2019
and how you can easily switch from Meetup To AllEvents.in:
[https://allevents.in/blog/one-of-the-best-meetup-
alternative...](https://allevents.in/blog/one-of-the-best-meetup-alternatives-
in-2019-allevents-
in?ref=blog&utm_source=hacker%20news&utm_medium=blog&utm_campaign=meetup%20alternative)

------
_bxg1
Pahaha. Who in the world would pay that kind of fee? I could see a $2/month
subscription or even a higher amount for organizers, but with this people will
just stop RSVPing altogether.

------
sunjam
Mobilizon is currently under development from Framasoft (developers of
Peertube), having just raised 117% of their fundraising goal. It is an open
source alternative to MeetUp and Facebooks Events. Built with federation
support for ActivityPub/Mastodon.

[https://joinmobilizon.org/en/](https://joinmobilizon.org/en/)

------
rvz
Here's one: [https://gettogether.community/](https://gettogether.community/)

------
raykanani99
I'm starting an alternate to meetup but with a focus on coffee meetups. If
you're interested in being an early user, let me know.
[https://beta.coffeeson.me](https://beta.coffeeson.me) Also feel free to post
a comment if you think this is useful or not

------
whateveracct
Facebook groups + events. Plenty of video game communities to organize weekly
tournaments and meetups.

~~~
rad_gruchalski
This really hit me. Never going to sign in to Facebook to join any kind of
meetup. Simply never. Forget about it.

~~~
whateveracct
That's fair, but it undeniably Just Works for events that are very similar to
the ones Meetup typically hosts.

------
jaredsohn
I wonder if this has any relationship to recent WeWork news since they own
Meetup now.

~~~
arthurcolle
Good catch. This actually seems like a reasonable revenue model tbh, probably
increases the barrier for people to just host random meetups (although iirc to
actually "run a meetup" group you have to pay something like $50 as a
recurring membership fee, so maybe not), and actually making meetups more
cohesive in the sense that you actually paid SOMETHING to show up. But I might
be overthinking it.

~~~
mister_hn
or since We is crushing from IPO to bankruptcy at speed of light, they are
thinking to make some revenues. Am I negative?

------
partisan
I received an email earlier this week from Meetup. It was an email from the
CEO asserting Meetups commitment to the community. Now this. The timing is
certainly a commitment alright.

I’d love to build the replacement for this site.

------
throw03172019
Pay $2 to get some pizza, beer, conversation and a talk. Not a bad deal...but
_sounds_ expensive compared to free.

~~~
inglor
But those 2$ don't go towards the organizers or the meetup itself.

------
barisesen
After I searched a community platform I found
[https://kommunity.com](https://kommunity.com). It looks like very OK for
replacement with Meetup, It has import from Meetup option too.

------
walshemj
For Board games and Table Top Games Warhorn Is one option

